# We're the tops!



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have been doing a bit of checking around other online diabetes forums and guess what? We're the tops! Although we don't come anywhere close to the membership numbers of some of the US forums, we are much more active. Our members participate much more, with more responses to each thread and more threads per member than any of the other leading forums. There are slightly more posts per thread for our doppelganger DSF UK, but they have half the membership and number of threads, plus they have been in existence far longer than us.

Why is this? I think is partly due to the format of our forum - less fragmented than most others, so everyone joins in the discussions regardless of type, or relationship to diabetes. From that, I think we have become a group that is far more appreciative of other people's take on diabetes and its challenges, and consequently more supportive as people, recognising that, whilst we may not share particular problems, we can still empathise and encourage and offer friendly advice.

Thanks to everyone who has made the forum such a success! 







(note: I couldn't find the number of posts for tudiabetes, although their strength is as a broader social networking site for diabetics, rather than a forum)

DiabetesBB is interesting - it has a very large number of members, but relatively few posts. Why? Because they have no spam filtering or moderation!


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2010)

Northey,
Thats great news!
I think your being very modest though. If it werent for you and all the moderators I really dont think we would be so successful. I think this forum has a nice friendly feel to it and no-one is made to feel silly whatever the question. There have been a few who have tried to change the mood of things on here - but you have quickly made it clear that it wont be tolerated - and quite right too.

So - I say a big THANKYOU to all you moderators and of course to Kati, without whom, we wouldnt even have this place.Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 25, 2010)

As a mod, one of the things I like best about this place is I rarely have to do any moderating, other than moving the odd misplaced thread that is. Of all the Diabetes fora I've looked at, this is by far the most inclusive. I love that it really doesn't matter what type of Diabetes we each have, everyone is very supportive regardless. This place is Ace.


----------



## am64 (Apr 25, 2010)

woop woop xxxx we are all stars XXX


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Get in! Excellent work everyone!


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Apr 25, 2010)

great news


----------



## D_G (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay! Go us


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2010)

YAYYY go forum well done all xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 25, 2010)

brilliant!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 25, 2010)

This is a much more straight forward forum to use, it aint hard to navigate at all when your using and the layout is much better than the rest... I think i joined in december after looking around for some support in pregnancy... this was the easiest and most welcoming place though


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 25, 2010)

Did you put all those stats together Northe? 

Thats clever!

Its interesting news! x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Did you put all those stats together Northe?
> 
> Thats clever!
> 
> Its interesting news! x



With my own fair hands Louisa  We missed you yesterday!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 25, 2010)

The only downside is that I hate pink! 

Seriously though, congratulations to all the moderators and everyone who contributes to this forum. You're a good bunch of people 

Andy


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 25, 2010)

Cooooooool ... Well Done everybody.  Especially those who are "always there" - those who welcome newbies on their first post; those who provide reassurance quickly and easily; those who give positive feedback; those who aren't afraid to admit how difficult the whole damn disease is. 

You've all improved my quality of life.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> With my own fair hands Louisa  We missed you yesterday!



Thanks, but not possably as much as I missed being there! And the weather was so great too- Im very jelous 

Thats a lot of maths northe! Did you use a calculator? Bev will be very impressed- she always is by maths!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks, but not possably as much as I missed being there! And the weather was so great too- Im very jelous
> 
> Thats a lot of maths northe! Did you use a calculator? Bev will be very impressed- she always is by maths!



I used the power of Excel! The only good software Microsoft ever produced!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I used the power of Excel! The only good software Microsoft ever produced!



Its impressive stuff!


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats really interesting. I have used or at least read most of those other forums and I have to say this is by far the best and most friendly forum around.


----------



## purpleshadez (Apr 26, 2010)

As forums go this is definately one of the friendliest ones I've had the pleasure of being a contributor. I know I haven't been here long, but there isn't any of the "mightier that thou" attiude that I see on a lot of other forums. This is a good thing. I used to run a forum so I know how hard it is to keep on top of things. This forum is a credit to the admin(s) and moderators that run it and all the members who make it worth visiting.

I've learnt so much just from reading threads on here! I wish this place was around when I was diagnosed might have escaped the denial phase a bit quicker than I did.

Big well done to all of you


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 26, 2010)

I have used a couple of other forums, but I like this one best. One of the forums was not moderated atall and all kinds of spam posts fot in along with loads of uneccessary and false claims.

As a moderator I also have to moderate very little, move the odd thread, sometimes make a sticky and then unstick it at the appropriate time. Everyone is pretty good and there is loads of help and ideas for everyone from everyone no matter what their connection with diabetes is.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2010)

This is the only diabetes forum I am on and I don't want to or think I need to go anywhere else. I love this place. You all have helped me sooooo much with my daily battles diabetes related and otherwise. 


You guys are the best!


----------



## Emzi (Apr 26, 2010)

I find this forum fantastic and all the members have made a huge difference to my life already and i still feel i have a llooonnngggggg way to go but will be on here through it all. I use to be a member of the DSF and no offence to the members there but they gave me some really bad advice and made me feel really down about diabetes and that i couldnt live with it and on here its completely different!!! So lets keep posting coz i know its helped me out loads


----------



## Donald (Apr 26, 2010)

Well done all good job


----------



## MargB (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the fact there is no nastiness around - we are all in this together and people share what they are going through.  As a newbie it is wonderful to find all this information freely given and I know I can ask any question I like.

Thanks to all the moderators and the members.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 26, 2010)

*Statistics  ????*

Northener.

Whilst your talent in putting together the Excel Document is admirable and I also admire your way of putting forward the view that this Forum is the tops, I have to say, it is very questionable. A great idea to promote the site though.  

However, the statistics you quote are definitely skewed here. Take this as an example:

If you take a site with a 1000 members and only ten of them post regularly then that is only 1% of people posting. 

Take a website where they have only 100 members and only ten post regularly then that works out at 10% of people posting. 

Now using your logic you would say that the site with 100 members is the best. Not so. it's all in the figures. It's what I term 'fuzzy logic'. 
You should have been a Politician.  

I could give more examples, but I think you get my drift.

You can believe what you like and nobody here seems to have looked into your figures. That is what is wrong here, surely there are highly intelligent people here, why has nobody questioned your use of the figures and even worse your totally wrong conclusions. They are misleading and have no relevance whatsoever to the real World and the facts.

If you do a Google UK search on most/any diabetic related subject then the first response you usually get is DUK or Diabetes.co.uk, not this support forum. I think that speaks volumes as to who are the top sites. I am on several forums and find this one just a chat corner. If I want up to date information, facts etc then this place is not my first port of call. Too shallow in most of the answers. I usually go to Diabetes.co.uk. A great site for facts/figures and posts from members packed full of information and experiences. Not, as here full of whoo hoo, yippee, great, fantastic etc etc. and posts which are just chatter ! 

Horses for courses. This is a good friendly place but don't let us make it out to be something it really isn't.  I hope that you take my constructive criticism in the manner that it is intended. If we are going to brag about something, let's make sure it's correct ! 

Dave.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

Dave, it is what it is, and people look for different things from forums. My statisitcs and conclusions are based on the largest number of posts per member. Of course, there are some people who rarely post, and some who post very often, as on any forum - I don't actually think that we are different from anywhere else in that respect. If you look at the member lists of, for example, Diabetes Daily, then you will see that only a small proportion of the members post regularly - same for most other places. 

This is primarily a support forum, not a fact and information forum - the internet is full of them and we are not attempting to emulate them. Why would we? We're not professionals, we're just people trying to help each other when times get hard and congratulate them for their successes. And we do it very well.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with Northerner.

As a support group, it is wonderful knowing you have 'friends' out there knowing exactly what you are feeling and their genuine concern and support is wonderful

Long may it continue


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with Northe! This place is utterly fantastic, and without it I would still be stuck in rebellion.

This place is the tops!


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> You can believe what you like and nobody here seems to have looked into your figures. That is what is wrong here, surely there are highly intelligent people here, why has nobody questioned your use of the figures and even worse your totally wrong conclusions. They are misleading and have no relevance whatsoever to the real World and the facts.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you do a Google UK search on most/any diabetic related subject then the first response you usually get is DUK or Diabetes.co.uk, not this support forum. I think that speaks volumes as to who are the top sites. I am on several forums and find this one just a chat corner. If I want up to date information, facts etc then this place is not my first port of call. Too shallow in most of the answers. I usually go to Diabetes.co.uk. A great site for facts/figures and posts from members packed full of information and experiences. Not, as here full of whoo hoo, yippee, great, fantastic etc etc. and posts which are just chatter !



i think the point Northe is making is that even though we're small, we're very, very active. i don't think he's trying to make us seem as though we're the most popular - we're not, and we know it. what we are though - is very active, very supportive of each other.

as you rightly say, if we wanted to just read information, then we'd go to a site that is actively designed to provide information. what we want, and what we get from here, is support.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with most of what has been said. It's just it does come over as a tad superior when really it is a chat place. Now, if you had compared like with like I might have bought that.

I am all for anywhere that supports fellow diabetics, surely that is what it is all about. However I have read things here and thought that's not correct OR why would you want to do that. Very often nobody picks up on it. Shame, because there is some good stuff here. It just feels a bit like some blogs I have read around the net, not always what they are cracked up to be.  

So, don't get me wrong. I'm not knocking it. It just isn't what I thought it was going to be.  I need facts/figures/long posts packed full of information. Unfortunately I don't see it here. That's one of the reasons I don't get around here much. (Thank god for that I can hear you say).  

Well, I shall sign off now. Leave you to it, not sure if I will be back. Who knows. 

Northerner - you ARE a Politician ! I knew it.  

Health to you all.   

Dave


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> ...If you do a Google UK search on most/any diabetic related subject then the first response you usually get is DUK or Diabetes.co.uk, not this support forum...



I just typed 'diabetes support' into Google, and we came first. Hmmm... wonder what that tells you?


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with the rest of the posters that there is a different feel to this forum and it's primarily a place for support. I do think that there is a wealth of knowledge and experience here from our members. I think in general people get very good advice.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 26, 2010)

Northerner.

*What it tells you is that YOU googled your own website.*  Of course that will come up first. What does that prove. 

Try typing Byetta or Victoza and see what you come up with. I don't think you will see this forum.

Nice try !!  

Dave.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sorry, but why would you? It's not a key word, or something that we discuss a huge amount.

We're not TRYING to be anything but a support forum. We're not trying to compete with the DUK site, so I'm not sure what you're trying to prove. 

It's interesting to look at how statistics are compiled, and I'm sure no-one would object if you wanted to work out what you consider to be the 'correct' statistics, and share them


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> Northerner.
> 
> *What it tells you is that YOU googled your own website.*  Of course that will come up first. What does that prove.
> 
> ...



Erm, I typed the two words 'diabetes' and 'support', not 'my own' website. As I said earlier, we are a diabetes support forum, not wikipaedia for diabetics.


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well done to everyone who makes this place what it is especially Northerner for all your hard work. I'm so glad I joined this forum it's so friendly and SUPPORTIVE I don't know where I would be without it


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 26, 2010)

This forum is not primarily about facts and figures and has never purported to be. There's no attempt made to hide the fact that, in here, it's about the fluffy cuddly stuff, supporting one another and encouraging one another. There are plenty of places out there that do provide the cold, hard facts and they're a great resource, they have their place in the scheme of things. But so does this forum, I greatly value the emotional support and friendship I've found here, that's more important to me than mere statistics any day.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 26, 2010)

I think typing Diabetes and Support into Google is not really what we were talking about.  Correct me if I am wrong people but isn't this website called DiabetesSupport.  

It doesn't need much of an imagination to know that it will be the first thing to show up !   Duh !!! 

As for not being Wiki for diabetics, I would have thought as a support group part of the support would include advice and experiences as well as a shoulder to cry on. 

Some forums give all of this, obviously if the knowledge and advice here isn't as good then perhaps you should tell people when they think of joining that you won't get much out of here other than hugs and kisses.

Sacred Heart.  So Byetta and Victoza, two of the major anti-diabetic drugs are not something you would ever discuss here ??? As for not being keywords , what's that all about ? A keyword is something YOU enter in a search engine. 

If all you want to do is keep coming back with ridiculous comments., what is the point to this place. I tell you what, have a little party to celebrate being top of the pile. Not quite sure what the pile is though. 

Dave.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

Dave, you are a troll, and I claim my ?5.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

You misunderstand me, I'm afraid. A website has 'key words' embedded into the coding, so for a diabetes related site, it might be 'diabetes', 'hypo', 'insulin', for example. Generalised terms, rather than deeply specific one, get you more hits. I believe they're called meta tags, but only having a fairly general knowledge of HTML and programming, do feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, and you know better. 

As for Northerner googling his own site, please indulge me and try this experiment.

Go to google, and enter, complete with quotation marks: 'diabetes' 'support'. Putting quotations around the word means you're searching for the individual word, not for the phrase 'diabetes support'. For me, this forum still comes up as the first result. If you get something different, then I can't explain that, I'm afraid.

I also feel you may have the wrong place in your mind. I have only been diagnosed one year, and have found this site INVALUABLE. Knowing that I CAN ask for advice, and ask the 'stupid' questions without fear of being looked down on. If I were to ring up my DSN to ask her some of the things I've asked on here, I feel I would be wasting her time. Support and advice go hand in hand. If I ask a question, I'm getting information from people who have been there and done that, but also the reassurance that it's happened before to dozens of other people, and that I can cope with these things.

If you're just going to look down your nose at us for not being what you think we should be, I wonder if this is the right site for you, at the end of the day.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Dave, you are a troll, and I claim my ?5.



Ahhh man. And I was trying to be all polite as well.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 26, 2010)

No mate. Not a Troll just a diabetic who wants more than this site can give.
Hope you will all be happy, sned me your address and I'll send you another ?5.

Might help with your education !

Dave.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> I agree with most of what has been said. It's just it does come over as a tad superior when really it is a chat place. Now, if you had compared like with like I might have bought that.
> 
> I am all for anywhere that supports fellow diabetics, surely that is what it is all about. However I have read things here and thought that's not correct OR why would you want to do that. Very often nobody picks up on it. Shame, because there is some good stuff here. It just feels a bit like some blogs I have read around the net, not always what they are cracked up to be.
> 
> ...



as others have said, this place isn't all about facts and figures and all that stuff - its here for support. And everyone here is so supportive and HELPFUL. For instance, without Adrienne's help, I wouldn't be carb counting now. There is advice here for those who need it, and it isn't all hard facts and figures which is nice - hard, cold facts and figures can be very off putting.

What Northerner was trying to get across was how SUPPORTIVE this place is, and how active we are for a smaller community. It isn't all about the number of members a place has, bt rather the help and support you can get from somewhere like this.

It's the same with blogs. I don't write my blog to spew out facts and figures about diabetes, I write it to put across my experiences with Type 1. And just because you don't like a place, or a blog or whatever, doesn't mean that everyone feels that way. An opinion is neither right not wrong after all.

I do hope you don't feel pushed away. Maybe if you ever need any support in the future then you will feel like logging in.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> No mate. Not a Troll just a diabetic who wants more than this site can give.
> Hope you will all be happy, sned me your address and I'll send you another ?5.
> 
> Might help with your education !
> ...



miow........


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> No mate. Not a Troll just a diabetic who wants more than this site can give...



I can only surmise that what you are looking for doesn't exist. If you'd already found it you wouldn't have come looking for it here. I hope you find it one day, or maybe the cure will come before then and you will no longer need it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, having read back with some of these points, I want to make a few points myself.

Sharpe - what you are saying is just...its just not on really. Obviously you came here looking for SOMETHING, and if all you are looking for is cold hard facts then this isn't really somewhere you should be now is it? That, and making snide comments at the forum admin isn't really on either. This place is a brilliant forum, and I for one probably would have totally given up if it wasn't for the HELP and SUPPORT I've gotten here.

It seems as if all you are doing now is making trouble. And it's starting to annoy me. And I'm certainly not going to be polite about it either.

Also, you seem to be dirtying the name of Colonal Richard Sharpe. Shame on you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

I suggest you let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 26, 2010)

Bye then! 

I'm sorry, but if you said Northerner was 'googling his own site', then I'm afraid you DON'T know how google works, sorry! I won't sort out statistics, because I don't claim to be any good at that sort of thing. I'm not great with numbers, but that doesn't make me any less of a valid contributor to this site.

If you've got this attitude, I don't think anyone will miss you. But, as has been said, if one day you feel like you NEED a bit of support, I'm sure we'll all still be here, going strong.

Have a nice day yourself


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 26, 2010)

Seems we're not all after the same thing, support this place sure gives fact and figures well fair point Dave, but also that can be seen to be dangerous as we are not qualified to give out such advise, all we can do is share our own opinions and experiences. Hope you pop in again Dave if you feel you need some "support" or help us all with some facts. Health to you too,

Rossi


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> Northener.
> 
> Whilst your talent in putting together the Excel Document is admirable and I also admire your way of putting forward the view that this Forum is the tops, I have to say, it is very questionable. A great idea to promote the site though.
> 
> ...



I haven't read the rest of the posts yet, but whilst I might agree that Northerner didn't do a complete analysis of the statistics involved, I really couldn't give a monkeys!! 

Andy


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharpe said:


> Some forums give all of this, obviously if the knowledge and advice here isn't as good then perhaps you should tell people when they think of joining that you won't get much out of here other than hugs and kisses.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave.



I think all he was wanting was hugs and kisses? Yeah that must of been it.....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> p.s i just wanted to add i have on a few occasions now brought up the subject of byetta and i hope no one thinks thats  is not a "worthy" subject.



Obviously he did not bother to look and see that it has been discussed Steff, on more than one occasion. I went by diabetes.co.uk to see what he considered to be a 'good' site. It's actually a commercially-run site, looking to market various products to diabetics in addition to providing information pages and a forum. Their forum isn't much different to ours, just not as busy, and the types of posts are largely similar to ours, so I'm not quite sure why he feels it's 'better'. Oh, and if you have diabetes and you are looking for support then typing diabetes support into google gives us as the top link out of 23,400,000 matches, all of which contain those two words. Perhaps he doesn't use google because it doesn't offer what he is looking for in a search engine...


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Perhaps he doesn't use google because it doesn't offer what he is looking for in a search engine...



i lol'd

[grrr, why can't i post a message that's less than 10 characters long?!]


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

shiv said:


> i lol'd
> 
> [grrr, why can't i post a message that's less than 10 characters long?!]



Because it wouldn't be long enough and fact-filled enough to satisfy the likes of Sharpe!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2010)

Well Alan

I never thought I would see you criticise another member, but I have to say you are well right to do so

This is a support site and one which offers a life line to folks who otherwise might not question their medical support teams.

No question is ever laughed at - no problem is without a solution


----------



## bev (Apr 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Because it wouldn't be long enough and fact-filled enough to satisfy the likes of Sharpe!



But - do you know this for a fact Northey - or are you making it up.........


----------



## am64 (Apr 26, 2010)

well i joined this forum after probably my lowest of low weekends 7 months ago ....i googled 'diabetic support forums' ...and ended up here very easily. I looked around for a while was totally gobsmacked by the SUPPORT ...so i joined and  i very quickly realised that i wasnt *alone* with my questions and fears ....

If i need straight up factual advice like 'what are the intereactions of medications or how precisely insulin works i go to those sites that have the fancy animation that explian exactly what the medicial proffession are currently thinking .....'

Comming here has educated me for example i wouldnt have ever met for example parents of kids with T1 ...teenagers ..young, old ....i wouldnt have understood about pumping ...or become friends with you all ...i wouldnt have shared the joy of the babies born to diabetic parents and how difficult it can be ..or shared the frustration of having a 'blip' i could have never appreciated 'how lucky i am ' 
Support is holistic here ...because Diabetes is not a singular thing ..everyday life throws up its ups and downs ...and there is usually someone here to support and point in the right direction ...
sharpe ...check out the other forums maybe you'll find somewhere to be comfortable and by the way BIG HUGGS


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting a new site.

It's called 'Let's all argue about Diabetes'.  
I know at least 1 person who wants to join!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> I'm thinking of starting a new site.
> 
> It's called 'Let's all argue about Diabetes'.
> I know at least 1 person who wants to join!



To be honest, there are many such sites already, unfortunately!  We don't have to be drones and we don't have to agree with each other, but nor should we deride what brings comfort and hope to people, particularly if we have nothing 'better' to offer.


----------



## glodee (Apr 26, 2010)

This is fab! Great news - and not surprising. One thing that struck me immediately was the supportive feel, and that people were truly interacting in a friendly way. Way to go!! 

Guy's - I wrote this thinking I was joining after about 2 or 3 posts. Ouch. That'll teach me to read the WHOLE thread. Doesn't change what I feel - great supportive site with wonderful peeps on here.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I went by diabetes.co.uk to see what he considered to be a 'good' site. It's actually a commercially-run site, looking to market various products to diabetics in addition to providing information pages and a forum. Their forum isn't much different to ours, just not as busy, and the types of posts are largely similar to ours, so I'm not quite sure why he feels it's 'better'.



Very fragmented site and the low carb debate gets very nasty there. Not what I am looking for.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 27, 2010)

It makes you wonder whether Sharpe was actually a diabetic at all considering his utter contempt for 'fellow diabetics' and his apparent obsession with slagging off this forum and it's members.

And as far as statistics are concerned they are completely subjective and can be manipulated to convey whatever you want them to and believe me I have seen enough statistics in my job over the years to know that!


----------



## Emmal31 (Apr 27, 2010)

PhilT said:


> It makes you wonder whether Sharpe was actually a diabetic at all considering his utter contempt for 'fellow diabetics' and his apparent obsession with slagging off this forum and it's members.
> 
> And as far as statistics are concerned they are completely subjective and can be manipulated to convey whatever you want them to and believe me I have seen enough statistics in my job over the years to know that!



That is exactly what my husband said  he wanted to join the forum just because of this thread.


----------



## MargB (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, this should teach me not to write that I had never seen a wrong word on this forum!!!

I have learnt so much from this forum and in ways that have made an impression.  Without this site I would probably be curled up somewhere hoping for diabetes to just go away but reading what some of you have been through, how you are feeling, your experiments with food - invaluable.  I feel so lucky I found this site straight away.

The fact you say no question is too stupid is very assuring as sometimes it can feel everyone knows everything about this - but me.  There is still loads of stuff you talk about that means zilch to me but if ever I hear the terminology I won't continue to feel like a total dummy.

This forum has a focus and I think that makes a difference.  We are not here to chat about different tv shows or football or Dr Who - one topic:  diabetes.

Thanks.


----------



## Irisdove (Apr 27, 2010)

PhilT said:


> It makes you wonder whether Sharpe was actually a diabetic at all considering his utter contempt for 'fellow diabetics' and his apparent obsession with slagging off this forum and it's members.
> 
> And as far as statistics are concerned they are completely subjective and can be manipulated to convey whatever you want them to and believe me I have seen enough statistics in my job over the years to know that!




Different strokes for different folks !!!

Sharpe is indeed a diabetic, a very knowledgable and well researched one as well( and yes SH he really knows how to use Key -words !). He was just frustrated by ' fellow diabetics' not knowing the facts and answers and the  lack of solid input re some of the questions and answers on here.
I think the comment about the 'Dawn phenomenon' from Pete C  sums it up really, that is a piece of standard information on most diabetic forums.

Support comes in all shapes and sizes and in all kinds of informatic formula.

 As I said, different strokes for different folks.

As for D. co.uk . The Community pages are indeed commercial and in fact fund the forum but the forum is completely separate and independent, the owners have no influence on the input on the forum and often the forum disagrees with the Community pages ! 

As for the forum 'being no different from ' yours, really ??

All I will say is if you ever want facts and figures and education on diabetes as well as support then visit  D.co.uk just as Northerner does ( and some other members)


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> Different strokes for different folks !!!
> 
> Sharpe is indeed a diabetic, a very knowledgable and well researched one as well( and yes SH he really knows how to use Key -words !). He was just frustrated by ' fellow diabetics' not knowing the facts and answers and the  lack of solid input re some of the questions and answers on here.
> I think the comment about the 'Dawn phenomenon' from Pete C  sums it up really, that is a piece of standard information on most diabetic forums.
> ...



Irisdove,

I am really confused as to why you feel the need to tell us all that this forum isnt very informative or lacking in input. Since I joined this forum my son has gone from MDI to an insulin pump and his hba1c has dropped from 9.6 to 7.1 - all in a matter of months - and it is with the help and advice I have been given here - so why do you and Sharpe (clearly your friend) feel the need to come on here and be so aggressive?

Nobody is forcing you to come here. If you dont like the information on here - why do you keep coming back and trying to criticise the forum and its members? 

If we are happy with the way the forum works - then that is all that matters - we are the members and we make the forum what it is and if it doesnt suit you or Sharpe - then you dont have to stay - diabetics and carers have enough stress to deal with on a daily basis - without having to read all the comments you and Sharpe seem to revel in.

If your preferred forum is the one you mentioned - then stick with it if it makes you happy.Bev


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2010)

Theres always some who like to rock the steady ship, this place runs smoothly and is well put together it has helped a number of people out and has always been my first port of call when i have had an issue, it has been better then the shocking GP i had until i changed gps and without this place id be lost, so if the forum dont suit you i will happily help open the door and watch you leave by the exit>>>>>>>>.


----------



## am64 (Apr 27, 2010)

as i said before ...this forum is a *support forum. support *in the everyday ups and downs of living with diabetes. the highs and the lows . if you dont feel you need support or can give support that we share here maybe this is not the type of forum for you ...its about personal choice x i choose to come here.


----------



## rawtalent (Apr 27, 2010)

The way i see it, we all know what we are told in order to control our sugar levels:
Eat well
Don't smoke
Exercise regularly
Don't consume too much alcohol
Don't eat too many carbs in one sitting
Test regularly
Make the necessary adjustments  etc.... etc...

Trouble is life isn't as 'neat' as this - at least not in my experience. So, unless there is some other 'cure' out there that i don't know about we've all just got to do the best we can; no matter what information is available to us. I don't suppose many of us are in the business of training as doctors. And even if we were, would that necessarily make us better at controlling this condition? I think not.
Some of us may be luckier than others but i'm sure most of us do the best we can in whatever circumstances we find ourselves.

That's why i like this forum - because it's about real people supporting each other, not lecturing each other. We all know where we can find other info if we need it.


----------



## glodee (Apr 27, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> That's why i like this forum - because it's about real people supporting each other, not lecturing each other. We all know where we can find other info if we need it.



Exactly!!!


----------



## Irisdove (Apr 27, 2010)

Bev , I'm glad your son is getting on so well. We are all diabetics and should support and help each other. We just have obviously different methods of doing it.

I like to help others self empower themselves with the knowledge of what is happening to them so that they can take control of their diabetes and be confident about themselves. Knowledge is a great stress reliever.



> If we are happy with the way the forum works - then that is all that matters - we are the members and we make the forum what it is



I guess so..... but are my opinions as a member not as valid ? I may be different but I could have made a contribution. Yes, I voiced an opinion but I do not think I was aggressive just more questioning. If I had agreed with everyone then I would be welcome ?

 But because myself and Sharpe voiced a criticism we are not welcome. 

In discussion and debate lies learning and knowledge.

 C'est la vie.


----------



## margie (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel the need to grab a curly wig and shout calm down calm down.

Sometimes when we are reading things on a forum - we hear criticism were it is not meant, or we can be reading things too quickly and miss words which hit a nerve and we react. I think some of the replies on here are down to this. Sometimes its better to count to 10 and re-read something we think as inflammatory and ask is there another way I can read this.

Its impossible for us all to agree, all of the time but we can all respect each others perspectives.

A comment on statistics. Statistics themselves don't lie but the quality of a statistic depends on the data produced. For instance if someone unwittingly asks an ambiguous question the data they get back will be of little use.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 27, 2010)

hi we are the best !!! and the forum is quite easy to join  nice simple design!!! easy to understand


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> ...I guess so..... but are my opinions as a member not as valid ? I may be different but I could have made a contribution. Yes, I voiced an opinion but I do not think I was aggressive just more questioning. If I had agreed with everyone then I would be welcome ?
> 
> But because myself and Sharpe voiced a criticism we are not welcome.
> 
> ...



Hi Irisdove, of course your opinions are valid. Sharpe, unfortunately, chose to ridicule and jeer at something that benefits many people rather than offering us the benefit of his professed wisdom and I'm afraid rather embarrassed himself. This thread was intended as something light-hearted to show how the forum has grown and how vibrant it is, not to set us up as the finest diabetes resource in history. You are right, I have visited diabetes.co,uk. I am a member of several forums, some of which I post on. It's important for me as an Admin to know what is happening elsewhere so I can pick up on possible ways to improve this forum, or things to avoid. What I don't do is join them for the sole purpose of insulting the other members.

As for the link I gave to the dawn phenomenon page - as I said earlier, why would I want to reinvent the wheel? If there is good information out there, why not link to it - after all, that is how the internet works. DUK has a wealth of information and provides support for this forum, so you should perhaps think of the DUK site as being the 'information and facts' pages.


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> Bev , I'm glad your son is getting on so well. We are all diabetics and should support and help each other. We just have obviously different methods of doing it.
> 
> I like to help others self empower themselves with the knowledge of what is happening to them so that they can take control of their diabetes and be confident about themselves. Knowledge is a great stress reliever.
> 
> ...



I dont think my methods are any different from yours or anyone elses - clearly we are getting results - so we must be doing something right.

I am also very knowledgable about diabetes and how to care for my son who has lots of confidence and deals with his diabetes very well indeed. He takes charge of his pump and he makes good decisions - so with the help of this forum I have equipped him with a good foundation of how to keep away from possible future complications.

I have empowered myself and my son with as much knowledge as we can - and I will continue to do so to keep him healthy and happy.

Your views are as valid as the next persons are - but unfortunately you and Sharpe (for whatever reason) have both come across as very judgemental and critical of this site and as newcomers to the site it is fairly odd to come and tell us how rubbish we are. How else were we meant to take it? You have both slated this site and made it clear you dont like it or the advice that is given out - so people feel attacked - and this never makes for good communication.

There are many ways of dealing with diabetes - there is no text-book way that suits everyone - 'one size does not fit all' - so just because the people on this forum dont conform to the way *you* prefer to learn and advise - you feel its necessary to tell us how wrong we are?

I feel certain that you would have been able to make a positive contribution and it is a shame that things have got off on the wrong foot - but nobody here would intentionally drive someone away from this forum - unless they feel attacked or got-at, and unfortunately this is the way you have come across so far. There is a way of using constructive criticism that doesnt upset people or inflame the situation.Bev


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 27, 2010)

bev said:


> I dont think my methods are any different from yours or anyone elses - clearly we are getting results - so we must be doing something right.
> 
> I am also very knowledgable about diabetes and how to care for my son who has lots of confidence and deals with his diabetes very well indeed. He takes charge of his pump and he makes good decisions - so with the help of this forum I have equipped him with a good foundation of how to keep away from possible future complications.
> 
> ...



well said bev

what sharpe and irisdove are saying is really just them saying "NO YOU'RE ALL WRONG!" which is just...irritating to be honest.

As I and many others have said previously, this forum is about support.

S.U.P.P.O.R.T

And as bev has said, she is very knowledgable about diabetes, as are so many others here myself included. This place is empowering, and without this place AS I HAVE SAID BEFORE, I would probably be DEAD by now. So I certainly don't appreciate these people coming in and making unfounded accusations.



/rant over

(well said again bev )


----------



## PhilT (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it's true that you can get a lot of information and stats to do with diabetes from other sites that you may not find here, but when you are feeling low and in need of some reasurance there's not much comfort in cold hard facts. 

That is why this forum is so good in the way that it gives support and understanding from people who have gone through the same thing and know what it's like.
I for one would not want to change that.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2010)

With diabetes discussion/support forums, we all visit and register to ask for or offer advice, share experiences or just come on board for a general banter, and most diabetes forums serve this purpose.  As I am a member of 3 such forums, I prefer to stay neutral here, as any forum that is there for the benefit of people living with diabetes can't be a bad thing, and as such should be respected by all living with this life-long condition.

As with all things in life, one must come to such places with a open-mind, and take away what you believe is beneficial to your own ends, bearing in mind that some information provided  may only be based on a individuals experience, therefore it may not be necessarily suitable for oneself, so my advice is always check with a HCP before implementing any changes to your diet or medication. My only bad experience to-date is that I was once a member on a low-carb diabetes forum and the advice I received was very dangerous, and had I not researched and asked for a professional opinion on the advice I was given, I may have been causing myself long-term and irreversible damage, so thankfully I kept a open mind and followed this through.  Toby.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

Very well put Toby, thank you.


----------



## MargB (Apr 28, 2010)

I hope Sharpe and Irisdove find the academic fact sharing site they are looking for.  If I came across one of those I would run a mile


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

I would just like to say that I didn't personally think Irisdove was being aggressive or rude at all in her defence of Sharpe's views, so we shouldn't necessarily regard them as holding similar views, or at least of expressing those views in the same manner.


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 28, 2010)

What a sad state of affairs this thread has turned into.

I found this forum in February and probably expected too much.  There is plenty of emotional support here but limited knowledge, even from the Snr. members.  I kept a back seat and just read posts as it seemed pointless to contribute.   I feel I have to post in this thread and let my views be known. 

What really surprised me on this forum  was that dietary advice for Type 2's given by Wallycorker was hailed as the best way forward and on a par with Gretchen Becker.  Type 2 control cannot be gained by all using Wallycorker's methods as it may work for him but not everyone else.  We have different levels of insulin resistance, may have had diabetes up to 10 yrs. pre diagnosis, are different ages, may have multiple health problems that require dietitian's advice and may have different levels of exercise available to us.  Other medications for other complaints also play havoc with control sometimes.  We also have different reactions in our blood sugars when we eat certain foods.  One size does not fit all and yet new members were being told to look at this marvellous plan.  IMHO your meter is your best friend when it comes to control.

Other forums do offer emotional support as I can testify because I lurk around many hoping to gain more knowledge.  Perhaps it is not as pronounced as here but there are plenty of diabetics willing to support others on all forums.

Sharpe put forward his views and was ridiculed and when he retaliated he was called a troll and banned.  Iris and I may suffer the same fate but I hope not because a forum needs differing points of views and debate surely?  If all members have the same reactions when there is conflict and banish the perceived threat  then what is the point?

If the google search had been for diabetes forums and this one had been high on the list then I can understand the elation that followed.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2010)

cherrypie said:


> What a sad state of affairs this thread has turned into.
> 
> I found this forum in February and probably expected too much.  There is plenty of emotional support here but limited knowledge, even from the Snr. members.  I kept a back seat and just read posts as it seemed pointless to contribute.   I feel I have to post in this thread and let my views be known.
> 
> ...



Just because someone is a senior member it does not mean they have more knowledge that senior status is to do with the amount of posts not your level of knowledge.You say they is not alot of knowledge i disagree alot of people that have come in here have gained more knowledge from fellow diabetics then they have there own careteam.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 28, 2010)

Mods, can we close this thread? It seems to have drifted extremely off topic, and it seems sad to keep it going if it's generating a bad atmosphere.


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah i agree lets close the thread it seems pointless to let it continue.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just for what it's worth I do think this place is the mutt's nuts. I wouldn't have been able to make alot of the decisions I have regarding my pump and many other diabetes related things. I cannot find any other place that's better for the support or the advice that I have found here.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Cherrypie, I'm sorry that you do not seem to be finding what you were hoping for here. Regarding Sharpe - the reason he was banned was because, whilst his initial posts here were not a problem, they gradually became more offensive and culminated in one which was deeply so both to individuals and the group as a whole. We saw no point in allowing a continuation of such abuse from someone who clearly had no interest in participating here, by his own admission.

Regarding Wallcorker's posts about his own methods: he has always made it clear that he is speaking of his own experience. If some feel he is too vocal in expressing them, then it is up to them to offer counter strategies so that people can judge for themselves.

Regarding seniority: I have been diagnosed Type 1 for less than two years. I have read a lot of books, done an OU course and read lots of discussions on lots of different forums, but in no way do I regard myself as an 'expert' on the subject of diabetes. All of the moderation team have various different experiences of diabetes, but none claim to be experts - that is not what moderation is about We all, however, recognise that people, whatever their problems, need emotional support and that is what we aim to provide here. We are all volunteers trying to do our best to help others.

Whatever people think about the statistics - and people seem to think I am trying to turn this into some kind of contest for world domination! - the fact remains that we have built very quickly into a place that has benefitted hundreds of people in a very positive way.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 28, 2010)

While wholeheartedly supporting this Forum and getting what I need from it, PLEASE let's close this thread now.


----------



## am64 (Apr 28, 2010)

if sharpe was that concerned about our lack of knowledge why did he not start any threads to educate us ...


----------



## am64 (Apr 28, 2010)

iris dove you havent either started any threads ??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Mods, can we close this thread? It seems to have drifted extremely off topic, and it seems sad to keep it going if it's generating a bad atmosphere.



I haven't closed it because it's obviously brought out a feeling amongst some members that we are not providing something that they find beneficial, and it's important that those views are shared. (Not if they are simply name-calling though). If people don't speak up, and at the same time hopefully offer some constructive ideas of how things may be developed, then we remain oblivious of those feelings. I'm still at a loss as to why anyone would be personally affronted by the way this forum has evolved, although it seems to be based on some idea that we are harming people by being friendly and supportive.

I'll close it tomorrow, in case anyone wants to add any final views.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 28, 2010)

Right-o. Agreed that it's important for everyone to get a say


----------



## Irisdove (Apr 28, 2010)

am64 said:


> iris dove you havent either started any threads ??


I make no pretence about being a very fact orientated diabetic. Sharpe and I could post lots of info on this forum but....

Would it be wanted? 

Several members have commented on the fact that they would run a mile at fact based forum and this forum is very emotional based. Not a criticism BTW just an observation.

There are many subjects we could post on if you want us to, of course Sharpe would possibly have to be un-banned first.<G>


----------



## am64 (Apr 28, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> I make no pretence about being a very fact orientated diabetic. Sharpe and I could post lots of info on this forum but....
> 
> Would it be wanted?
> 
> ...



how could you tell if it was wanted if you havent tried? give us the facts thats fine...or links ..


----------



## Irisdove (Apr 28, 2010)

am64 said:


> how could you tell if it was wanted if you havent tried? give us the facts thats fine...or links ..



I may well do that am64. If I see a thread that needs some input.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

Irisdove said:


> I make no pretence about being a very fact orientated diabetic. Sharpe and I could post lots of info on this forum but....
> 
> Would it be wanted?
> 
> ...



There are sections on the forum where information can be posted. How do we know what people have to offer if they don't participate. I welcome knowledgeable people, please participate so we can get to know you, and what you know


----------



## Irisdove (Apr 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There are sections on the forum where information can be posted. How do we know what people have to offer if they don't participate. I welcome knowledgeable people, please participate so we can get to know you, and what you know



Can you tell me where these sections are, Northerner. They are not immediately obvious from the index page.


----------



## margie (Apr 28, 2010)

GLEddie said:


> If you want information Sharpe was your best bet I think, I am sure he knows more than you can all cope with, now you will never know. Sad !



That is rather a sweeping generalisation and sounds like a line to wind people up. 

Can I ask that we all reread this thread as I think some of the posts have been as a result of misunderstanding the motives of posters. 

As for what site is TOPs it depends on how you wish to define TOPS. 

You could have most visited, most supportive, most members, most active, prettiest - and for each definition you will get a different answer. 

Similarly if there was a simple definition of best Football team - you are never going to get everyone to agree - as there will be different ways of looking at it.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, thread closed, I see we are not getting anything useful  or positive from this.


----------

